

YouTube Adding Downloads, Including For-Pay - anuraggoel
http://www.youtube.com/blog?entry=Mp1pWVLh3_Y

======
mjtokelly
Sounds like it will be a long time before most videos have download links. For
now there's still

<http://www.pwnyoutube.com> (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=458409>)

and

<http://www.arrakis.es/~rggi3/youtube-dl/youtube-dl> (a fantastically
implemented Python script)

